# anyone ever replaced their wastegate actuator / canister?



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

01 audi tt amu 225 Q 110k miles, 

my wastegate canister/actuator isnt holding PSI. 

I checked the line and even replaced it but it still has trouble holding. 

I took a look when I replaced my DP but I couldnt figure out how to remove/replace it 

*** Anyone replaced their wastegate actuator / canister?? 
I'm looking for a DIY or some info/ pics or insight on this *** 

Thx


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Its like 3 bolts, aside from how awkward the placement is the job should be easy (as long as the actuator is properly aligned)


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

attack from the top or bottom? I had some real trouble even finding the bolts


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It will probably take removing the charge pipe and strut brace, but you might have to hit it from the bottom. I'd take those off, see what you can from the top, then dive under the car if the easier way won't work


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone have pics or a diagram or anything ? it sounds stupid after I have done engine swaps and a down pipe install but this littler bugger is really at a horrible angle . . . I feel like its easier to pull the whole turbo ( I really don't wanna do that)


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I just recently replaced mine...with turbo on the car with a FORGE K04 acutator... 

It isn't that bad. Just awkward to say the least. 

bolts hold it as mentioned above to the compressor housing. Both are 10mm bolts. The lower one is easy to get out with a closed or open end but I HIGHLY suggest removing the strut bar along with the intake tube. You won't get to it at all without the intake tube at the very least. 

The "top" bolt is directly in line with the upper oil supply line for the turbo. The bolt needs to be backed out to the max at which point it WILL hit the oil supply line to the turbo. You can wiggle it free though. Putting that same bolt back in....another story. Short of removing the line you won't fit it. 

Put in a slightly shorter bolt and you are good to go. Doesn't need to be much shorter at all. 

I suggest "mounting" the lower one and then allowing the top one to be guided and "held" by that lower bolt....aligning it to the compressor housing and getting it to thread from there is the hard part. Not bad...but does take some finger work and time. 

Joe


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm going for it friday with a shock install and DEFCONS


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> I just recently replaced mine...with turbo on the car with a FORGE K04 acutator...
> 
> It isn't that bad. Just awkward to say the least.
> 
> ...


 Is there a big difference between stock wga and the forge?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

das GLI said:


> Is there a big difference between stock wga and the forge?


 Yes, the Forge unit has uprated internal springs over the weak OEM actuator. There are different springs to choose from with the Forge unit, depending on the boost you're running.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, the Forge unit has uprated internal springs over the weak OEM actuator. There are different springs to choose from with the Forge unit, depending on the boost you're running.


 The forge comes with a stock spring rate unless you specify otherwise.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> The forge comes with a stock spring rate unless you specify otherwise.


 They are like their BOV and have different spring colors that can be used according to the boost levels you plan to run. From most vendors, they come with a default spring that is slightly higher than stock. Contact Forge themselves when you're buying and you can have them fit whatever spring you want or even get the spring kit that goes with it but not listed on the websites. This thing is serviceable and adjustable just like the BOVs. :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> They are like their BOV and have different spring colors that can be used according to the boost levels you plan to run. From most vendors, they come with a default spring that is slightly higher than stock. Contact Forge themselves when you're buying and you can have them fit whatever spring you want or even get the spring kit that goes with it but not listed on the websites. This thing is serviceable and adjustable just like the BOVs. :beer:


 Think max covered it all there! Their piston valve (dv) springs are different though! FORGE CS has been really good about helping out with the correct springs, etc. I had the green and currently am running the yellow but since I am one of those pushing the k04 too and have the supporting mods to do so...I really believe the blue spring may be my ticket...need to get one. 

It takes a bit of tuning, and cranking it is the WORST thing you can do...but the linear pull of the adjustability of the springs has really enhanced the car already! 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, my forge has the yellow. I like it. I wonder what it's gonna feel like with the f23..


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

You don't have a blue one kicking around do you? 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> You don't have a blue one kicking around do you?
> 
> Joe


 No sir, just the one I got from Spartai.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> You don't have a blue one kicking around do you?
> 
> Joe


 What is the OD and length? I may have one kicking around in the garage.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> You don't have a blue one kicking around do you?
> 
> Joe


 Joe, 

I might have one, I believe I have the red spring currently installed in my Forge Actuator, I will go home and double check to see if I have the blue laying around. 

-John


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Malant said:


> Joe,
> 
> I might have one, I believe I have the red spring currently installed in my Forge Actuator, I will go home and double check to see if I have the blue laying around.
> 
> -John


 let me know...I'd be interested in it. 

You have the red spring in? With the K04? hows it feel? 

Max, I'll find my green and measure it...either one of you helping me out would be great! 

Thought the Yellow might do the trick...but having found the sweet spot in the acutator by properly setting it and then adjusting slightly (without doing the crank/preload...which sucks) I really think the blue or the red might be the ticket to clamp things correctly. 

Joe


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried to get at the bolts but havent had them budge, I couldnt get at them at all with anything but a small 10mm wrench


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm still stuck, I put in a new canister and it was over boosting and then i checked the canister with a pressure hand tester and its holding psi but the arm isnt moving 

Can a canister get locked in or something ?? 
I'm lost and I need my car running  

Thx


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like the new one you have MIGHT not be working. You need to figure out if it works. Can you move the actuator/rod by hand?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like a stuck or frozen wastegate flapper to me if you're properly pressurizing to 20 psi and not getting any rod movement. The only conditions that will make that happen is:

1) a stock wastegate flapper

2) a fully cranked wastegate rod (not allowing any flapper movement)

I'd be more helpful with proper diagnostics and solutions but I'm always reluctant to post when someone has multiple threads all over the place about the same issue. keep it clean and you'll get more help in a single thread!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I pulled the wg off and I could move it by hand pulling very hard but it wouldnt move with pressure/ hand pump


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jason bouchard said:


> I pulled the wg off and I could move it by hand pulling very hard but it wouldnt move with pressure/ hand pump


You pulled the actuator off??? So, if that's what you did, the internal gate flapper should move freely without any effort. The actuator should be tested seperately with a pressure signal to make sure it operates at spring pressure, and also test that it holds pressure and is not leaking.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

yep, I did that flapper moves freely, and I used a pressure hand gun with gauge and pressurized the can all the way up to 20 psi with no movement and no loss of pressure

It does operate at spring pressure, which is like 5 psi but i'm putting a new one on soon


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Its like its frozen in place, it holds pressure but there no movement


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> Its like its frozen in place, it holds pressure but there no movement


Then it's stuck.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

how do I fix it ? its brand new, I dont know how it got this way. . . could turning the threads on it too far out have made the wastegate push the arm too far in and broken something in the vac canister ? this really sucks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> how do I fix it ? its brand new, I dont know how it got this way. . . could turning the threads on it too far out have made the wastegate push the arm too far in and broken something in the vac canister ? this really sucks


It's not really a difficult mechanism. It's just a rod connected by way of spring/diaphragm. If its stuck, it's likely the rod that is binding some how. Get it to move by hand.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

if I pull really hard I can get it to move, but it should move easily when given 20 + psi to the top vac can


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> if I pull really hard I can get it to move, but it should move easily when given 20 + psi to the top vac can


Then it's broken


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Then it's broken


Dammit haha, well who has one for sale off a ko4 that either upgraded or replaced ??


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> Dammit haha, well who has one for sale off a ko4 that either upgraded or replaced ??


Find a forge or get an OE replacement. Doug might have one.


----------

